

London Startup Weekend June 4 - 6 - alexro
http://entrepreneur.meetup.com/952/ideas/232386/

======
davidw
Speaking of which:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1340873>

I'm curious to hear what people think of these things.

------
MLnick
I am interested in this, but is it worth going if not a developer/designer but
a (soon to be) machine learning masters graduate? ie does one get anything
really out of it if you can't contribute much in the way of actual code,design
etc? Anyone with similar background attended and found it good?

------
iamcalledrob
Attending :)

Designer/Developer

------
chegra
In Developer(Backend)

------
alexro
I'm in (developer)

